
Comodo PositiveSSL vs. RapidSSL Certificate – Understand the Actual Difference - martilwilson
https://medium.com/@sslsecurity/comodo-positivessl-vs-rapidssl-certificate-understanding-the-actual-difference-cd4ce5d2911f
======
JanisL
For anyone reading who is looking for a certificate authority make sure you
check out [https://letsencrypt.org/](https://letsencrypt.org/) I'd pretty much
always go with this over the cheap tiers of the existing certificate
authorities.

